# laying around 3ft long 30 gal tank could i do exadons?



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi i have a 30 long laying around i was just wondering if anyone knows if i can use it to put some exadons in there?
Also how many ?

THANKS


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it's 3ft long, I assume the tank is only 12" deep, correct?
If so, I would ask whether a tank with such limited amount of depth is suitable for a fish as agressive and cannibalistic as Exodons.
There I will move this to the right place:

*_Moved to General Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea u can ...like 20 of them


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

20?









that would be a HUGE bio load on a 30 gallon, you could do some exodons, but i would not do more than 8, they are aggressive and will beat on eachother.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

dont they do best in groups of 12+? thats what ive read before and i believe Jan posted something bout it before that said the same. also a min tanksize of 55gals

actually theres the same post down by a dif person asking the same question. heres what Jan put up taht he found. same site i read before...

http://species.fishindex.com/species_668ex...thed_tetra.html


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi my tank is 3ft long X16- 1/2" hight by 12" wide.
Is this good enough?
How many could i put in there?
Thanks


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> dont they do best in groups of 12+? thats what ive read before and i believe Jan posted something bout it before that said the same. also a min tanksize of 55gals
> 
> actually theres the same post down by a dif person asking the same question. heres what Jan put up taht he found. same site i read before...
> 
> http://species.fishindex.com/species_668ex...thed_tetra.html


ya, keep them in a group of 12 or they will eat each other


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

why not do a wimple piranha?


----------

